# HMCS Bonaventure video



## Colin Parkinson (30 Nov 2019)

Quite detailed on flight ops

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmFD5bijrok&feature=share&fbclid=IwAR2_9yVEnEn4BlN-hv0T57rK-2Uu5rHH5b71FpbOlmFAAytFjQ_ODcmSIsE


----------



## FSTO (30 Nov 2019)

Great days back then. Days when Canada was at the tail end of actually punching above its weight.


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Nov 2019)

Magnificent. I served with a PO who had been on the Bonnie. Cool guy.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Nov 2019)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> *Magnificent*. I served with a PO who had been on the Bonnie. Cool guy.



No, it's not _Magnificent_.  :   This is _Magnificent_,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxQ1CBHQZ4k


----------



## dimsum (30 Nov 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> No, it's not _Magnificent_.  :   This is _Magnificent_,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxQ1CBHQZ4k



 :rofl:


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Dec 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> No, it's not _Magnificent_.  :   This is _Magnificent_,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxQ1CBHQZ4k



2:45...”That buzzing noise you hear [he turns to watch the radar dish a couple feet from his family jewels] is undoubtedly from the radar right behind me...”

...and he wondered why he didn’t have children after that tour... :rofl:


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> No, it's not _Magnificent_.  :   This is _Magnificent_,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxQ1CBHQZ4k



The Bonaventure is magnificent. Not The Magnificent 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Spencer100 (1 Dec 2019)

Lol. Beat me to it.


----------

